# Celtics trade Perkins/Robinson to OKC for Jeff Green/Krstic



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Boston has agreed to send Kendrick Perkins to OKC for package that includes Jeff Green, sources tell Y!
> 
> OKC will also send Nenad Krstic to the Celtics for Perkins, source says.


WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Celtics trade Perkins to OKC for Jeff Green/Krstic*

Jeff Green is more of a combo forward, isn't he? Thought we were after a swingman.

Not thrilled about losing Perkins, unless it's a slam dunk that Rasheed's coming out of retirement.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Celtics trade Perkins to OKC for Jeff Green/Krstic*

I lied.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Celtics trade Perkins to OKC for Jeff Green/Krstic*

Didn't expect that one. Are both Shaq and Jermaine healthy enough for a playoff run? 

Makes sense from a Thunder point of view. Perkins and Ibaka is a very solid defensive front.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Celtics trade Perkins to OKC for Jeff Green/Krstic*

westbrook/thabo/durant/ibaka/perkins covers almost everything you could ask for in a starting 5, if you want more offense then slide harden in to start at the two. Thunder are lookin scary now for real if perkins knee holds up


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Celtics trade Perkins to OKC for Jeff Green/Krstic*

wow, I didn't see this one coming either.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Celtics trade Perkins to OKC for Jeff Green/Krstic*

Perkins will likely help the Thunder more than Green/Krstic will help the Celtics unless there's something more to Perkins health than us fans know. Last night Jeff Green's terrible IQ was on display but on the Celtics he shouldn't be playing in those clutch situations anyway.

Really seems like a poor trade for Boston but w/e. I kinda expect some trades from the Mavs and Lakers now...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, Nate is a part of the deal. 




> Boston has agreed to send Nate Robinson and K. Perkins to Oklahoma City in exchange for Jeff Green and other pieces, source says.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Aaron Brooks to the Suns..... don't know for who yet


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

What the?....


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I understand that Thunder needed a presence inside but I think Green is the more talented player. As a Mavs fan, this doesn't make me fear the Thunder more.

Not sure I like it for the Celtics either though. It's just weird to me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I feel like the Celtics threw away their title chances this year. Shaq is done. Perkins was the equalizer and he is very important to what they do. 

OKC man they made out like bandits. Perkins, Ibaka frontline with Collison/Aldrich off the bench. OKC is trying to make a run. Great deal by Presti.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Do the Celtics think that we're scared of Shaq? I wish Shaq could play 48 minutes without getting tired.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Shaq can't play extended minutes, and still has plenty of time left to get whacked with a nice injury.JO'N simply can't be counted on for anything. Krstic playing meaningful minutes at center for us terrifies me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Executive of the Year - Sam Presti


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would take Miami's maligned center corps over Boston's and I'm not being biased.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

OKC also picked up Nazr Mohamed.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't see this for Boston....Leastwise not for the here and now. Not like that team should be thinking of much else either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maybe Danny knows something about Perks knees that you all dont know.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Part of me is saying the Celtics really just traded away the championship. Had Perkins not been injured last year, we would have had a different champion. 

Perkins was the other anchor on that Boston defense.

Something has to be up for them to trade him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Boston has traded Semih Erdan and Luke Harangody to Cleveland for a second-round pick, source tells Y!

Lmao


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ok now i think miaim's going to come out of the east this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Boston has traded Semih Erdan and Luke Harangody to Cleveland for a second-round pick, source tells Y!
> 
> Lmao


Whaat lol I thought Semi-auto was a decent player?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have no doubt that Orlando can (not will) beat Boston in seven games without Perkins there. He is the only player the Celtics had that could single cover Howard. Shaq can't, Jermaine can't.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the thunder with a defensive presence inside? they just became a legitimate team in the west.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is BULL****.

Jesus Christ, Presti really is the best GM in the league.

Danny hit the panic button for no reason on this one.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Whaat lol I thought Semi-auto was a decent player?


Better than ****ing Krstic.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This whole day reeks of Wyc.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wait huh..the Celtics didn't want to trade Erden for Battier but they do it for second round picks?

I guess they're really rolling the dice on the O'Neals..and Sheed might come back too. Seems tenuous but we will see.

But more than anything they just didn't want to overpay Perkins and got a nice bit player for the next generation in 2013. They're not trying to spend right now. This is moreso a deal with the future in mind.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ainge threw in teh towel...he's just setting up to go after one the big names in 2012


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well there is also Murphy who might get bought out and who will probably go there, and Pierce did need a backup, but this feels somewhat unnecessary


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

I think Perkin's knees must be pretty messed up


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Dwight Howard is licking his chops. He better get them cats in order.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think it's less about Perkins' knees as it is them just not wanting to cut into their 2012 bread by spending on him


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Dre™;6500398 said:


> Wait huh..the Celtics didn't want to trade Erden for Battier but they do it for second round picks?
> 
> I guess they're really rolling the dice on the O'Neals..and Sheed might come back too. Seems tenuous but we will see.
> 
> But more than anything they just didn't want to overpay Perkins and got a nice bit player for the next generation in 2013. They're not trying to spend right now. This is moreso a deal with the future in mind.


Did they get the Clips 1st rounder from the Thunder too. I heard it but haven't seen any comfirmation...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What an awful trade... Wtf is he thinking? Then he doesn't grab Battier when he can? Ainge is out of his mind.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This makes no sense on Boston's part. OKC just got a lot better.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Adam said:


> Do the Celtics think that we're scared of Shaq? I wish Shaq could play 48 minutes without getting tired.


Shaq couldn't play 48 when he was young ! 

I saw this coming as I felt Green was a lot like Pierce. Not exactly high flyers but, solid ,strong and very good shooters. Both teams are looking to the future. 

Perk wasn't gonna be healthy this year. But, Krstic is nothing. Might have been better off with Przbliouij and one of the Portland swingmen. 

But hey, This definitely helps the Lakers... and probably the Heat.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

not only that, but Marquis has been dealt to Sacramento for cash


----------



## WSE (Jul 13, 2010)

Boston has to have Murphy in the bag

Probably Hamilton also

The OKC trade got them their backup sf, and a very good one

The Cleveland trade opened up roster spots

Those roster spots are going to be for two of Murphy, Sheed, and Hamilton imo


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah Boston's freeing up roster spots to go crazy come buyout season


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Boston will have a little over 27 million in contracts that offseason.

With only Paul Pierce and Rondo under contract however.

They probably think they'll resign KG and Ray for very little, offer Dwight a max contract and round out the roster.

Wil be interesting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> WojYahooNBA As you'd expect, Celtics vets are livid over trade of Kendrick Perkins, sources say. He's the tough guy, enforcer. But BOS can't pay him.


Adrian Wojnarowski


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow... I might be a little pissed if I'm KG, Ray Ray, or Pierce who only have a few years left. Their time to win is now. However, this really does free up their future. Boston's window was shut in 2 years at best, but it might just be re-opened. Assuming they manage to land a big free agent that is.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's not for the Celtics to understand, by the time the benefit of this decision will be reaped those guys will be roleplayers at best


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

rip is not getting bought out. he's not leaving money on the table.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> rip is not getting bought out. he's not leaving money on the table.


Where have I heard something similar to this recently...

He can keep his contract and rot into Spree-like irrelevance or he can give them some money back, play a part on a title contender and revive his longterm value. Two choices

But then again that would be under the scenario where the Pistons actually buy him out, because I don't think it's happening unless he raises a real fuss. They have other things to worry about


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ray and kg may be out of the league in two years

major slap in the face to take away their last run at a championship


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Eh, good for us I guess.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This I posted from a Boston board where the wailing and gnashing of teeth has already begun. I don't love the trade, but I don't hate it either. And I can certainly understand why they did it.



> One, Boston has been running Pierce into the ground this year, and he is literally the only guy on the roster that you can go to for necessary buckets at the end of the game. As much as I hate losing Perkins, I can understand the move. To get to the finals you need to get past Miami, and there's no guarantee they can do that if Pierce is wearing himself out against James (and even if they do, what would Pierce have left for the finals?). Finding a power 3/backup 4 to limit Pierce's minutes the rest of the way was vital, even at the cost.
> 
> Two, given today's moves I'm assuming that the 'Sheed rumors are true and they're hoping to bring in Murphy as an extra body. Three, the team that Perkins was important for, here in the East, is Orlando, and they're playing poorly and their star is suddenly looking at the exit. Boston's gambling that they can slide by the Magic without Perkins making up the difference in quantity. Four, sending Perkins to OKC suddenly puts a real roadblock in LA's path presuming that he's healthy (given that they also added Nazi Mohammed to shore up the 5).
> 
> Five, they're getting the Clippers first held by OKC, and those things have a way of being worth their weight in diamond encrusted platinum. Lastly, by having both Green & Davis they're bringing down the price on one of their undersized 4s. OKC would likely have kept Green off the market in the absence of this deal, and the summer bidding market on undersized 4s is generally pretty limited. Now Boston will have the ability to choose the lower-priced option. And, if Green can't find a suitable deal, keep Green on a QO deal rolling over their cap space for 2012. Do I love the deal? No. But they're rolling the dice on one last run at the title, and I can understand that.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this is the beginning of the end for the celtics... too bad too, since i hate the heat much more than the c's.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Dre™;6500490 said:


> Where have I heard something similar to this recently...
> 
> He can keep his contract and rot into Spree-like irrelevance or he can give them some money back, play a part on a title contender and revive his longterm value. Two choices
> 
> But then again that would be under the scenario where the Pistons actually buy him out, because I don't think it's happening unless he raises a real fuss. They have other things to worry about


he already won a ring. plus by the time his contract is over he'll be 35. he's not getting any blockbuster deal anyway.
its all about the money now.




> Chris Iott: Wrote yesterday that I had a hunch Richard Hamilton might leave money on the table and take a buyout. Man. Had that all wrong. #Pistons about 10 minutes ago





> hris Iott: Report: Pistons-Cavaliers deal falls apart because Richard Hamilton, Cavs could not agree on buyout http://tinyurl.com/4hfsnuf #Pistons 56 minutes ago





> Larry Lage: Joe Dumars says he tried but failed to find a win-win deal for Pistons (for Rip Hamilton) before the NBA's trading deadline at 3 p.m. EST 58 minutes ago





> Chris Mannix: The Pistons have no intention of buying out Rip Hamilton, a league source confirmed. Rip blew his chance at free agency haggling with CLE 1 hour ago





> Ken Berger: Source confirms @WojNBAYaoo report: Rip Hamilton-to-Cavs fell apart over buyout amount. Rip stuck in Detroit. Pistons won't do buyout. 1 hour ago





> Adrian Wojnarowski: DET and CLE agreed on protected future draft pick to go with Hamilton, but Rip wouldn't give back enough of $25M owed him, sources say. about 1 hour ago


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Marcus13 said:


> ray and kg may be out of the league in two years
> 
> major slap in the face to take away their last run at a championship


El Oh El

I ****ing love this trade for the Celtics. They don't jeopardize their title run this year, they'll get Murphy or Sheed even to play the 15-20 mins Perkins would have played. In return for Perkins, they get a young player they can build around for the future. Rondo-Green is a great young combo, especially if they can get a big FA like Howard to go there.

At the same time, the Thunder just got A LOT better. While they give up the better player, they get a player who they desperately needed. There have been discussions on this board how in this offseason the Thunder should have gone after him. With Ibaka stepping up big time, they were able to do this move now. 

Westbrook/Sefolosha/Durant/Ibaka/Perkins
with Harden being the 6th man. Amazing.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I am disappointed in the Celtics actually. Their vets are supposedly pissed at the deal. I was looking forward to one last Laker/Celtic series. I guess I better prepare for the Heat instead. 

This is why I like my Lakers. I would rather keep what I have and run it into the ground. Than to shut it down early. I would gladly take a championship run this year and fall to the Lottery in a few years than to be "above average". 

Go for the rings, fall all the way down, reload with new stars, make another run.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> he already won a ring. plus by the time his contract is over he'll be 35. he's not getting any blockbuster deal anyway.
> its all about the money now.


No, you got it backwards. He got his money, I don't think he's a guy that has a diamond encrusted tooth brush..he's not hurting..it's about playing the last useful years of his career.

And some of y'all sound real dumb talking about the Celtics closed their window. Perkins as important yes, but he doesn't kill what they do. Losing KG, Rondo or Pierce would do that.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd be surprised if in 2 years the celtics were still title contenders. very surprised.

but on the other hand, they basically traded al jefferson for jeff green. i'd take jeff green over jefferson any day. it was still a bad trade for boston though.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i'd be surprised if in 2 years the celtics were still title contenders. very surprised.


Well... yeah, that was the case anyway.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually that's wrong. they gave up perkins and al jefferson for ray allen and jeff green, so it's a little more complicated. but whatever.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And yeah, that report says he didn't give *enough* back, who knows what the terms were. But the fact he was willing to negotiate negates the idea that he won't leave money on the table if the terms suit him.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LA68 said:


> I am disappointed in the Celtics actually. Their vets are supposedly pissed at the deal. I was looking forward to one last Laker/Celtic series. I guess I better prepare for the Heat instead.
> 
> This is why I like my Lakers. I would rather keep what I have and run it into the ground. Than to shut it down early. I would gladly take a championship run this year and fall to the Lottery in a few years than to be "above average".
> 
> Go for the rings, fall all the way down, reload with new stars, make another run.


Exactly.

We had a certified bid to the championship this year. How you can just throw that away because you may lose your starting Center this off-season is beyond me


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LA68 said:


> I am disappointed in the Celtics actually. Their vets are supposedly pissed at the deal. I was looking forward to one last Laker/Celtic series. I guess I better prepare for the Heat instead.


The move was made to solidify them for a Miami series. This will actually increase their odds of getting past the Heat. You can argue about what happens against the Lakers in the finals, and whether their quantity over quality approach will work. But to make it to the finals they need to beat the Heat without Pierce getting ground into dust defending LBJ. That's what makes Green valuable to them.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> We had a certified bid to the championship this year. How you can just throw that away because you may lose your starting Center this off-season is beyond me


who would have been perkins suitors anyways? i know miami was interested, but the best case scenario is they offer him MLE. seems to me perkins would take MLE with c's over miami, since he seemed really happy there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:2ti:

Overreacting


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dre™;6500524 said:


> :2ti:
> 
> Overreacting


maybe you are undervaluing perkins here? boston's defense and rebounding gets a huge boost when perkins is in the game. now their rebounding and defense are only going to get worse. they won't manhandle the heat so easily now, and if they make the finals to face the lakers or spurs.. who will defend the other team's bigs? shaq?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> No, you got it backwards. He got his money, I don't think he's a guy that has a diamond encrusted tooth brush..he's not hurting..it's about playing the last useful years of his career.
> 
> And some of y'all sound real dumb talking about the Celtics closed their window. Perkins as important yes, but he doesn't kill what they do. Losing KG, Rondo or Pierce would do that.


It's not just Perkins (the best defensive Center in basketball) , it's all their big man depth. We got rid of Harangody and Erden too. There's no bigs in the rotation. The O'Neals can't stay on teh floor and Jermaine is useless when he does


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

afobisme said:


> who would have been perkins suitors anyways? i know miami was interested, but the best case scenario is they offer him MLE. seems to me perkins would take MLE with c's over miami, since he seemed really happy there.


ORLANDO for one


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

HB said:


> ORLANDO for one


really? why? they'd have MLE best case scenario, and perkins wouldn't get too many minutes behind dwight.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Great move for the Celtics Perk signed his release when he turned down extension. Cs thinking 2012 and next run.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Great move for the Celtics Perk signed his release when he turned down extension. Cs thinking 2012 and next run.


see, i don't think perkins didn't want to return or anything like that. it wasn't a melo situation, where melo knew he'd get a max contract. i think perkins was just playing his hand to get more money.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Marcus13 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> We had a certified bid to the championship this year. How you can just throw that away because you may lose your starting Center this off-season is beyond me


Not how, why.








Dwight won't mind joining a winning franchise with Green-Rondo. 


And really, what teams do you need a center for? Only Dwight, and that's assuming the Magic start to gel. They won't need a center for the Heat, but they will need a great, not good, backup for Pierce/Garnett against LeBron/Bosh.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

afobisme said:


> really? why? they'd have MLE best case scenario, and perkins wouldn't get too many minutes behind dwight.


Have you seen their big man rotation of late?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only thing I can think about this move is that Boston just isn't concerned with Orlando any more. That's really what you need his ugly sour puss for. If you don't think that Orlando is a real contender then you can make this move.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

HB said:


> Have you seen their big man rotation of late?


brandon bass has been injured. plus dwight can only play the center position, and perkins can only too. having both on the floor at the same time would be pretty bad. so perkins plays 10 minutes per game?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

afobisme said:


> maybe you are undervaluing perkins here? boston's defense and rebounding gets a huge boost when perkins is in the game. now their rebounding and defense are only going to get worse. they won't manhandle the heat so easily now, and if they make the finals to face the lakers or spurs.. who will defend the other team's bigs? shaq?


No, maybe I'm not. Saying losing Perkins doesn't shut their window isn't undervaluing it's being truthful. They'll get a couple competent options for this year, and as long as KG is there they'll still have a good defense. It's still up in the air vs. LA and Miami.

Given that this is a dual move for the long term as well it was the right thing to do all around. 

And like Ehmunro told you Green will save Pierce in that Heat series. If anything it helps more than it hurts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

afobisme said:


> brandon bass has been injured. plus dwight can only play the center position, and perkins can only too. having both on the floor at the same time would be pretty bad. so perkins plays 10 minutes per game?


Well it also helps having the one guy that can stop Dwight on their team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dre™;6500543 said:


> No, maybe I'm not. Saying losing Perkins doesn't shut their window isn't undervaluing it's being truthful. They'll get a couple competent options for this year, and as long as KG is there they'll still have a good defense. It's still up in the air vs. LA and Miami.
> 
> Given that this is a dual move for the long term as well it was the right thing to do all around.
> 
> And like Ehmunro told you Green will save Pierce in that Heat series. If anything it helps more than it hurts.


the way i see it, the c's play their best defense with perkins on the floor. and they are known for their defense. now they're trading for a jeff green who isn't known for being a scorer. if the celtics go up against the lakers in a finals rematch, they're in big trouble now. no posey/tony allen to defend kobe, and now they're short 1 big who can defend bynum.

perkins also would have helped clog up the lane against miami and bang up their bigs... i thought until this trade boston would have little trouble handling miami, but now i think otherwise.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

The question i have in all this concerning the Miami/Boston match-up now is does Perk's departure allow Wade finish around the bucket? Because when Perk was in there, he couldn't buy an easy bucket around the rim.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Great trade for Oklahoma City, not going to lie. They're very dangerous now. 

Perkins/Aldrich
Ibaka/Collison
Durant/Cook
Sefalosha/Harden
Westbrook/Nate Rob/Maynor

Their backcourt is a bit crowded, but they have the legit defensive rebounding big they've been missing this time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> The question i have in all this concerning the Miami/Boston match-up now is does Perk's departure allow Wade finish around the bucket? Because when Perk was in there, he couldn't buy an easy bucket around the rim.


that's what i'm saying here. plus their rebounding was already weak, and it's not going to get better with green instead of perkins (and his boxing out).

another thing that baffles me is that boston's offense is already efficient (they have enough scoring), and yet they go out and get a scorer who shoots 44% from the field, and 30% from 3.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rasheed said he is staying retired. Sorry guys....the Geriatrics need help.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Heard from a friend that there are rumors some pretty solid center is going to be bought out and head to the Celtics? Anyone hear about that?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Heard from a friend that there are rumors some pretty solid center is going to be bought out and head to the Celtics? Anyone hear about that?


i can only think of perkins, pryzbilla and zach randolph. but then again why would they cut randolph.. he gets 20/13 for the grizzlies.

he'd be a decent addition to the celtics though. those 13 rebounds alone would help them out significantly, even if he isn't a good defend at his position.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't like this gamble for the Celtics. At all.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i can only think of perkins, pryzbilla and zach randolph. but then again why would they cut randolph.. he gets 20/13 for the grizzlies.
> 
> he'd be a decent addition to the celtics though. those 13 rebounds alone would help them out significantly, even if he isn't a good defend at his position.


LMAO, you really think Memphis would waive its best player in the middle of a playoff push?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I love OKC's roster now.

Westbrook...NateRob...Maynor
Harden...Sefolosha
Durant
Ibaka...Collison
Perkins...Mohammed

Ibaka and Perkins will be tough inside for any team to deal with.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

read the quote.. on 2nd thought, i changed my mind. memphis is in the run for the playoffs.

anyways, troy murphy is another possible player.. but he hasn't done anything all season.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Ibaka/Collison and Perkins/Mohammed >>>>>>>>> Green/Ibaka and Krstic/Collison


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ainge about to get on radio....

http://player.streamtheworld.com/_players/entercom/player/?id=WEEI


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I love OKC's roster now.
> 
> Westbrook...NateRob...Maynor
> Harden...Sefolosha
> ...


Yeah, as long as Perk's healthy, the Thunder just got better where they needed the most.
This team should be even scarier...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

afobisme said:


> read the quote.. on 2nd thought, i changed my mind. memphis is in the run for the playoffs.
> 
> anyways, troy murphy is another possible player.. but he hasn't done anything all season.


That whole previous post was pretty bizarre...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's probably the dumbest thing I've heard on this in a minute...like cmon son


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> That's probably the dumbest thing I've heard on this in a minute...like cmon son


I heard the Heat were going to waive a forward if they make a deal. LeBron James' 26/7/7 would be a decent addition for the Grizzlies... But do you think Miami would waive _him_?

:krazy:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> That whole previous post was pretty bizarre...


yeah i edited out my post before you quoted me the first time.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

All I will say about those cheering Okc, Durant better be ready to score 30+ every night in the playoffs because they have zero offense outside of him and Westbrook and that kind of thing kind of gets exposed in the playoffs.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MemphisX said:


> All I will say about those cheering Okc, Durant better be ready to score 30+ every night in the playoffs because they have zero offense outside of him and Westbrook and that kind of thing kind of gets exposed in the playoffs.


They could always start Harden to offset that, having Perkins and Ibaka as a defensive backstop rather than Krstic/Green makes Sefolosha's perimeter defense much less vital. If/when Ibaka puts it all together, those two have the potential to goon it up like nobody's business.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> All I will say about those cheering Okc, Durant better be ready to score 30+ every night in the playoffs because they have zero offense outside of him and Westbrook and that kind of thing kind of gets exposed in the playoffs.


Harden can score too..but he will need to step it up and become a legit third option FAST. Because if he doesn't that's one heavy burden on Durant/Westbrook.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I love OKC's roster now.
> 
> Westbrook...NateRob...Maynor
> Harden...Sefolosha
> ...


I'd have to agree that they're very dangerous, but you do have to worry a bit about their front court depth... especially with Perkins' being somewhat injury prone... and is Ibaka ready to start? All in all, this was a great move for them though.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

MemphisX said:


> All I will say about those cheering Okc, Durant better be ready to score 30+ every night in the playoffs because they have zero offense outside of him and Westbrook and that kind of thing kind of gets exposed in the playoffs.


They do have Harden... and Nate Rob now too... if Harden can't step it up (I think he can), then they could possibly start Nate Rob at the 2... stick Westbrook on the 2 and Nate on the 1 on defense... but obviously Harden is preferable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ They might move Thabo out of the starting lineup for Harden, giving a bit more punch.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Love this trade for the Thunder. They finally get their starting Center. They get a great defensive anchor and rebounder. Pair him with Ibaka and their frontline is looking MUCH better. I never liked Green's game. I don't see him as a real PF.

Not sure why the Celtics do this. Now they gotta rely on Shaq/JO/Baby Davis(?) at center. I guess they have big hopes for that rookie of theirs. Can't remember his name. But where is Green going to play exactly?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

l0st1 said:


> Love this trade for the Thunder. They finally get their starting Center. They get a great defensive anchor and rebounder. Pair him with Ibaka and their frontline is looking MUCH better. I never liked Green's game. I don't see him as a real PF.
> 
> Not sure why the Celtics do this. Now they gotta rely on Shaq/JO/Baby Davis(?) at center. I guess they have big hopes for that rookie of theirs. Can't remember his name. But where is Green going to play exactly?


If you're referring to Erdeh, he just got traded to the Cavs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see why KD wouldn't be gunning away anyway. 

There's just no way to frame this in a bad light for OKC. They got their anchor. Now they need a real offensive post presence. 

And Perk will get more than the MLE somewhere. He's not some Jerome James hypothetical, the work he's put in contributed to a championship and another trip to the finals. He was the second most important player of the best defense of the past 5 years. 

I don't think people really understand the value of those kinds of things on here. When everyone else is in the league sitting at home watching you put in work, your value soars. 

You already know he's gonna break the bank. If I'm Presti I don't mind giving it to him either.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> Only thing I can think about this move is that Boston just isn't concerned with Orlando any more. That's really what you need his ugly sour puss for. If you don't think that Orlando is a real contender then you can make this move.


Yeah, they're clearly gambling that Dwight v.11 is closer to LeBron v.10. If you think that Dwight's already too focused on his next team to carry his current one then gambling on the personnel to beat Miami makes a certain amount of sense.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

CosaNostra said:


> If you're referring to Erdeh, he just got traded to the Cavs.


Damn. Then I don't get this. Not sure why they'd sign a bunch of bigs to compete with LA. And then trade Perkins and Erden while Shaq and JO are perpetually injured.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How much cash do the Thunder have to spend this offseason? Any way they can get a stretch 4? Who'se out there?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ainge is not stupid. He's got at least two bigs coming his way within the next 2-3 weeks, guarantee it. 

I mean if you can't see that after trading a guy they liked for a pick and another fairly key piece for cash that they're not clearing roster space get your eyes checked.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Wade County said:


> How much cash do the Thunder have to spend this offseason? Any way they can get a stretch 4? Who'se out there?


This is purely speculative and has no basis, but Green's relationship with Durant and Westbrook would lead me to believe they could possibly get him back for just above the MLE.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wait, so Jeff Green was brought in for defensive purposes because of LeBron? Is that the story we're going with? Jeff Green and his negative net PER? I love it. Play him as much as possible. Put him out there with Shaq and I'll be in heaven. Force them to go small with Garnett at center and Green at PF and I'll be equally happy.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Man, What are the Celtics doing. If I understand the trades correctly they shipped out Perkins, Nate Rob, Erden, Harangody and Marquis Daniels and got Jeff Green, Nenad Krstic and a 2nd rounder? Go from being one of the deepest teams in the league to virtually no depth.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wade County said:


> How much cash do the Thunder have to spend this offseason? Any way they can get a stretch 4? Who'se out there?


Not much, they've got to re-sign Perkins and they're already committed to 40ish million before that and whatever rookies. If they go after a free agent it's going to be with whatever exceptions are left after the new CBA kicks in.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

CosaNostra said:


> This is purely speculative and has no basis, but Green's relationship with Durant and Westbrook would lead me to believe they could possibly get him back for just above the MLE.


Boston would quickly match that, keep in mind Green's going to be restricted.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Adam said:


> Wait, so Jeff Green was brought in for defensive purposes because of LeBron? Is that the story we're going with? Jeff Green and his negative net PER? I love it. Play him as much as possible. Put him out there with Shaq and I'll be in heaven. Force them to go small with Garnett at center and Green at PF and I'll be equally happy.


Green is athletic and long. I have no idea what net PER means, but I do know that he has the ability to be a solid defensive SF.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> All I will say about those cheering Okc, Durant better be ready to score 30+ every night in the playoffs because they have zero offense outside of him and Westbrook and that kind of thing kind of gets exposed in the playoffs.


the thunder shouldn't have any problem replacing green's production. he didn't put up big numbers or do so efficiently. the real effect it could have is on the thunder's spacing on offense. green is definitely more perimeter oriented than the remaining pfs for the thunder.

but really that should be more than canceled out from the improvement they should see defensively.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

Hollinger had a pretty good article about the new-look Celtics. He says that they seem to be basically betting against the Magic and Lakers by trying to match up better with the Heat and Spurs since they added a floor spacing forward in exchange for post defense. They are also betting that Delonte West and the ancient Shaq will be healthy enough to compete in the playoffs. However the players they got in place of Perkins also are also "shrinking violets" when it comes to physical play including the potential signing of Troy Murphy. 

To me all that adds up to being too much of a gamble for such a favored contender but they know more about their players and their health than we ever will. 

On a related note, Tony Allen would've been a damn good roleplayer for the C's versus the Heat....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pump Bacon said:


> Hollinger had a pretty good article about the new-look Celtics. He says that they seem to be basically betting against the Magic and Lakers by trying to match up better with the Heat and Spurs since they added a floor spacing forward in exchange for post defense. They are also betting that Delonte West and the ancient Shaq will be healthy enough to compete in the playoffs. However the players they got in place of Perkins also are also "shrinking violets" when it comes to physical play including the potential signing of Troy Murphy.
> 
> To me all that adds up to being too much of a gamble for such a favored contender but they know more about their players health than we ever will.


That's the thing. This can't be solely about the ramifications this year. This also has an eye on 2012. 

I wonder would Boston fans rather have another deep run that could result in a loss, but save money to sign or trade for a new franchise player, or win a title, run themselves into the ground, and end up looking like the early 00s Celtics in 3 years?

It's one thing if the Celtics didn't get a title out of this group, but one title and a finals appearance is a good run in this era. If you tell me we _might_ not win the title but we put ourselves in position to do what the Knicks or Nets did to rebuild I'm going to take that. 

GMs have to have every angle covered, this is their livelihood.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wait, so Jeff Green was brought in for defensive purposes because of LeBron?


No, they brought in Green because they've been running their go-to scorer into the ground this year, and their entire philosophy in shutting out Miami this year has been to sacrifice Pierce. Works well when you only have to face Miami four times in 82 games. Doesn't work so well when you have to play them (theoretically) seven times in two weeks, and need your go-to scorer to win a title after. 

The move is squarely about giving them the ability to keep Pierce rested and healthy for the postseason, and giving them another defensive option vs. Miami. Because having Green allows them to make Wade work even harder (because he'll either be chasing Ray around screens or have to deal with being posted up by Pierce). From the perspective of matching up with Miami or San Antonio, Boston is absolutely better positioned today.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This is just a great trade for the Thunder. Jeff Green was a temp fix until they found a better solution, and here in OKC, we've all been talking about trying to get a Kendrick Perkins _type_ center. The fact that Presti was able to actually snatch Perkins himself is perfect. Green is a really good player, but his role on the Thunder would have eventually been 6th man if the Thunder were going to compete for a title. Unless Green is going to play next to Dwight, there isn't much chance of a team winning a title with him as a starting power forward. The emergence of Ibaka made this make a lot more sense also. Green had been becoming less and less interested in what this team was doing (although he still played hard and didn't say anything), and he was as good as gone this summer. Some team would have given him more money than OKC wanted to, and he didn't have the desire to stay around for less money. 

Boston did fine without Perkins this year. They'll be fine. Although when the playoffs come around, that may change. Garnett and Perkins were one of the best defensive frontcourts ever.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> No, they brought in Green because they've been running their go-to scorer into the ground this year, and their entire philosophy in shutting out Miami this year has been to sacrifice Pierce. Works well when you only have to face Miami four times in 82 games. Doesn't work so well when you have to play them (theoretically) seven times in two weeks, and need your go-to scorer to win a title after.
> 
> The move is squarely about giving them the ability to keep Pierce rested and healthy for the postseason, and giving them another defensive option vs. Miami. Because having Green allows them to make Wade work even harder (because he'll either be chasing Ray around screens or have to deal with being posted up by Pierce). From the perspective of matching up with Miami or San Antonio, Boston is absolutely better positioned today.


It's hard to argue against that


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Perkins is also from Texas, so the culture shock isn't going to be much of an issue. You have to consider that when trading for a player. A player from LA or NY simply may not want to come play in the midwest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ I disagree. Kendrick Perkins was an important part of your defense, and I think he'll be missed. Green doesnt concern me much at all TBH.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just don't forget that he's a tweener who can't guard anybody. He was a big component of a team that ranked dead last in opponent's FG% last year. Kendrick Perkins is a legit starting center on a championship team. Jeff Green is a bench player on a contender. As a fan of a competing team I'm happy to see this exchange.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade County said:


> ^ I disagree. Kendrick Perkins was an important part of your defense, and I think he'll be missed. Green doesnt concern me much at all TBH.


I think he just said it wasn't about Green as much as it was Pierce. I mean noone's going to stop LeBron, but Green can do Pierce's attempts justice and you don't have Pierce scoring 5 points in playoff games.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Adam said:


> Just don't forget that he's a tweener who can't guard anybody. He was a big component of a team that ranked dead last in opponent's FG% last year. Kendrick Perkins is a legit starting center on a championship team. Jeff Green is a bench player on a contender. As a fan of a competing team I'm happy to see this exchange.


You're selling Green short. Green is a really really good defender. Offensively, he is inconsistent, because he doesn't have much game inbetween three pointers and dunks, but he is a capable offensive player atleast. 

The Thunder have Kevin Durant, so they were forced to play Jeff Green at power forward. The fact that they moved him somewhat out of position to accomodate tells you that he is pretty good. He could start at small forward for a lot of teams in this league.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> This is just a great trade for the Thunder. Jeff Green was a temp fix until they found a better solution, and here in OKC, we've all been talking about trying to get a Kendrick Perkins _type_ center. The fact that Presti was able to actually snatch Perkins himself is perfect. Green is a really good player, but his role on the Thunder would have eventually been 6th man if the Thunder were going to compete for a title. Unless Green is going to play next to Dwight, there isn't much chance of a team winning a title with him as a starting power forward. The emergence of Ibaka made this make a lot more sense also. Green had been becoming less and less interested in what this team was doing (although he still played hard and didn't say anything), and he was as good as gone this summer. Some team would have given him more money than OKC wanted to, and he didn't have the desire to stay around for less money.
> 
> Boston did fine without Perkins this year. They'll be fine. Although when the playoffs come around, that may change. Garnett and Perkins were one of the best defensive frontcourts ever.


I think this deal is the antithesis of the Davis/Williams trade, I think both squads picked up the pieces they need to make a run this year. Green will be better here in Boston because the Celtics need a whole lot less from him than OKC did. I also think that OKC can team up KryptoNate and Westbrook in the backcourt for some instant offense.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> Just don't forget that he's a tweener who can't guard anybody. He was a big component of a team that ranked dead last in opponent's FG% last year. Kendrick Perkins is a legit starting center on a championship team. Jeff Green is a bench player on a contender. As a fan of a competing team I'm happy to see this exchange.


Jeff Green is coming to Boston to be a bench player on a contender. So it works out for them. And Wade's going to kill himself trying to play defense against Boston this spring.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thunder got legit today. 

The Lakers should be afraid now.

As a Heat fan thinking on the celtic side of this...I'm kinda happy. Jeff Green can't guard anyone on the Heat, won't start, and just doesn't seem like he'd be a huge factor in a series with the Heat. The big thing that killed the Heat last time they played the Celtics was the sheer fatness of the Celtics. They just lost some poundage today. So to that I raise a glass.

They better hope Shaq isn't hurt come playoff time.

I also think the Lakers have to be fans of this trade if they make it past OKC. The Celtics got smaller today.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Jeff Green is coming to Boston to be a bench player on a contender. So it works out for them. And Wade's going to kill himself trying to play defense against Boston this spring.


Wade will be fine.

You guys just exchanged a 30+ MPG player for a 12 MPG player in our upcoming epic grudge match. You talk about how it will help Paul, but I also look at how it means more Shaq and more small lineups. Like I said, I'll take that deal from my side.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

futuristxen said:


> Thunder got legit today.
> 
> The Lakers should be afraid now.
> 
> ...


They still don't have a ton of frontcourt depth.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Jeff Green is coming to Boston to be a bench player on a contender. So it works out for them. And Wade's going to kill himself trying to play defense against Boston this spring.


What does Jeff Green have to do with DWade? Wade won't be guarding Jeff Green.

One less Center for the Heat to match up with. They've got Haslem off the bench come that time to matchup with Green. Bosh does pretty well against Green as well.

I do like that his last name is green though, and he plays for the Celtics.

It's a good move for the Celtics long term that's for sure.

The adjustment Spoelstra has to make is get Wade off of Ray Allen and have Chalmers/Mike Miller chase Ray Allen around. Or Wade needs to get his ass in better shape.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Sheed coming out of retirement? Not sure I trust JO or Shaq to be match up or stay on the court long enough to match up with Bynum and Howard in the playoffs.
Now if they get Sheed back, they'll probably be fine.

I'm not sure Perkins make any difference for the Celts against Miami. He's a defensive center not an offensive powerhouse and the Celts have done just fine against Miami this year without him


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Lakers don't need to be scared of the Thunder


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> The Lakers don't need to be scared of the Thunder


They're going to be a much tougher out for the Lakers now though. Serge plus Perkins let them match up with Bynum and Gasol without having to double off of them and solidifies there rebounding as well. Now the big mismatch goes from Bynum or Gasol against the non-Serge defender to favoring the Thunder: Westbrook versus Fisher


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> What does Jeff Green have to do with DWade? Wade won't be guarding Jeff Green.


Wade will be forced to guard the much bigger Pierce when Pierce & Green are on the floor together. Meaning that Wade will either be running around endless screens or getting posted up by 6'6" 235lb swingman. That's not going to be easy on Wade.



futuristxen said:


> One less Center for the Heat to match up with.


What matchup? Perkins is an offensive non-entity nine nights out of ten. Shaq is the guy that gives them troubles. Boston has to worry more about the 2/3 where Miami and San Antonio are concerned. Not the center spot. Miami doesn't really have anyone that can score on the blocks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's 235 himself. He can guard Paul.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Pioneer10 said:


> They're going to be a much tougher out for the Lakers now though. Serge plus Perkins let them match up with Bynum and Gasol without having to double off of them and solidifies there rebounding as well. Now the big mismatch goes from Bynum or Gasol against the non-Serge defender to favoring the Thunder: Westbrook versus Fisher


Are Ibaka and Perkins going to play 40+ minutes? Because I'm not very scared of Nazr Mohammed, Nick Collison and Cole Adrich.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wade's 235 himself. He can guard Paul.


Is Wade that much overweight? He doesn't look it, especially as Pierce is wider and 3" taller. And 235.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Yeah. Wade is a legit 235. I remember him joking with Haslem once during the summer because he had him beat in weight.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Then he's a mysterious 235 because he's less massive than a taller player that weighs 235. Maybe he's wearing a corset to hide his beer belly?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

There's absolutely no way that Wade is 235. He's way too in shape.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Finally figured it out. This has been in place for years.

Presti allowed Ainge to take his franchise player before the 2008 season for next to nothing in return. Today, Danny sent the defensive big that Oklahoma City needed so desperately to Presti for next to nothing in return.

Now both trades make sense. Good deal since we got a championship out of it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Finally figured it out. This has been in place for years.
> 
> Presti allowed Ainge to take his franchise player before the 2008 season for next to nothing in return. Today, Danny sent the defensive big that Oklahoma City needed so desperately to Presti for next to nothing in return.
> 
> Now both trades make sense. Good deal since we got a championship out of it


Yeah this must be one of those "future considerations" things...haha.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not sure if a top 5 pick in any draft is next to nothing


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Finally figured it out. This has been in place for years.
> 
> Presti allowed Ainge to take his franchise player before the 2008 season for next to nothing in return. Today, Danny sent the defensive big that Oklahoma City needed so desperately to Presti for next to nothing in return.
> 
> Now both trades make sense. Good deal since we got a championship out of it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Not sure if a top 5 pick in any draft is next to nothing


It's fair to say that Jeff Green hasn't performed like a top 5 pick. Good player. But he's just going to be a rotation player for Boston, and something for their future with Rondo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like I said, a top 5 pick around the actual time of the draft is gold. 

All these little mid to late 1sts teams are dumping quality players for won't amount to anything, but the intrigue of them are what seals the deal.

Now imagine what a team like the Cavs would've got for trading their 1st rounder this year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

CosaNostra said:


> There's absolutely no way that Wade is 235. He's way too in shape.


I'm not saying he isn't in shape. He's just extremely muscular. 235 isn't that crazy for a guy who is probably below 5% body fat and 6' 4".


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Like I said, a top 5 pick around the actual time of the draft is gold.
> 
> All these little mid to late 1sts teams are dumping quality players for won't amount to anything, but the intrigue of them are what seals the deal.
> 
> Now imagine what a team like the Cavs would've got for trading their 1st rounder this year.


Yeah trading for picks is usually a way of giving your season ticket holders hope for the future while you get away with slashing salary


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> I'm not saying he isn't in shape. He's just extremely muscular. 235 isn't that crazy for a guy who is probably below 5% body fat and 6' 4".


Except that he's less massive than Pierce, who weighs 235. Sorry, I don't believe it.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Adam said:


> ^Yeah. Wade is a legit 235. I remember him joking with Haslem once during the summer because he had him beat in weight.


Means knees concerns.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> I'm not saying he isn't in shape. He's just extremely muscular. 235 isn't that crazy for a guy who is probably below 5% body fat and 6' 4".


Yeah muscle weighs more than fat I believe. And Paul Pierce's 235...well a lot of it isn't muscle lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Even if Wade and Pierce weigh the same, Pierce has several inches on him. I wouldn't want Wade guarding him when Lebron basically shuts down Pierce everytime they play now. I'd rather put Wade on Rondo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade lists at 220 FWIW

And LeBron doesn't shut Pierce down, he just wears him out offensively. Distinct difference. You get someone else capable of hindering LeBron so Pierce can do his thing and it's a different story. Pierce is no offensive slouch. At this point his offensive game is more moves and guile than anything, so there's not a whole lot anyone can do to counteract that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think we'll see more Westbrook at the SG position from now on. With Nate and Maynor, you could slip Westbrook over to the 2, and Thabo gives you a versatile defender who could guard a small forward as well as both backcourt positions. They'll need that offense when Durant sits down.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CosaNostra said:


> Are Ibaka and Perkins going to play 40+ minutes? Because I'm not very scared of Nazr Mohammed, Nick Collison and Cole Adrich.


Umm I think the Lakers will be happy to get Bynum to average 30 minutes in a series the way his health is going.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I like this move for the Thunder. They've needed someone who can protect the paint for a while now and Perkins is one of the best at what he does. That and he's off the Celtics, which is good news for me.

Jeff Green isn't a very good basketball player.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL, look at the Trade Grades picture on espn.com. Perkins looks very depressed - in a Celtics jersey.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Shaoxia said:


> LOL, look at the Trade Grades picture on espn.com. Perkins looks very depressed - in a Celtics jersey.


"Kendrick Perkins frowning" is never news. Honestly, it's a good situation for Perk and I really, really hope he succeeds in OKC. He's from Texas, so it's not too far from home, and he won't have to go through the upcoming rebuilding process in Boston. He's probably slightly worse off this year, but if he can agree on an extension with OKC he should be contending for the remainder of the time he's relevant in the league. Heck, I'm giving serious consideration to adopting OKC as my second team(I love me some Perk and continue to be mad about the trade).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Durant plays well in the playoffs, this is a great deal and the Thunder are title contenders. If Durant is going 3-20 and needing to score all his points from the free throw line, then there's nothing the Thunder can do. Durant now has a roster geared to at least be a threat in the conference semifinals and beyond. He's still young, but he has to be the man in the playoffs.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Pioneer10 said:


> Umm I think the Lakers will be happy to get Bynum to average 30 minutes in a series the way his health is going.


Lakers have a 3 man frontcourt rotation of Bynum, Odom and Gasol. This trade means increased minutes for Byron Mullens or Aldrich. I'm more than ok with that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Thunder will play Perkins and Ibaka, with Nazr and Collison backing them up. I don't where this idea came from that Aldrich and/or Mullens will have to play now. They traded a SF/C and a C for two centers today. They gained numbers in their frontcourt today, not lost. If anything, this put Mullens back in the D-League for good. And Pioneer is right about Bynum.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still terrified by the idea of Nenad Krstic.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

I really can't get over these Boston trades. I see Troy Murphy is being bandied about as a potential buyout signing, if that is the best laid plan of Boston then wow.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Murphy's not even a center, and he can't defend for jack.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Troy Murphy is not good. People don't understand this dude doesn't want to play in the playoffs. He's merely a paycheck player. Get numbers, trick people into paying him. He's this generations Rony Seikaly.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

I've long considered Ainge a knucklehead, both as a player and definitely as a front office guy. However, when he acquired the big three, that shut a lot of people up. Now, people are back to openly wondering how this guy is even employed in a management position at all.

Oh well, OK just got real. 



Hibachi! said:


> What an awful trade... Wtf is he thinking? Then he doesn't grab Battier when he can? Ainge is out of his mind.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Dwight's about to drop 50 on the Cs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Feel kinda bad for Perkins. He came all the way back from his knee injury to try and win another title, and as soon as he's healthy, they trade his ass.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> Dwight's about to drop 50 on the Cs.


And find that Orlando still loses by a score of 91-86.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Not only that, but the Celtics roster has got to be either slightly demoralized or incredibly pissed at Ainge. Perkins is a selfless defender and rebounder and doesn't care about touches. 

The C's went from no. 1 in the east, to *??????*



futuristxen said:


> Feel kinda bad for Perkins. He came all the way back from his knee injury to try and win another title, and as soon as he's healthy, they trade his ass.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

simply_amazing said:


> Not only that, but the Celtics roster has got to be either slightly demoralized or incredibly pissed at Ainge. Perkins is a selfless defender and rebounder and doesn't care about touches.
> 
> The C's went from no. 1 in the east, to *??????*


Well yeah Rondo sound like Ainge had gotten rid of his girlfriend. I guess Erden and Harongondy were also well liked on the team. Maybe even Nate Robinson.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

:sad:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

No McHale to help you this time Ainge, you have to make moves on your own hahahaha !! 

Planning for next year when you're already the favorite in the east this year. How stupid. Who cares who they sign for the future if they don't win it now ??


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

This trade really got to me. Perkins was supposed to retire as a Celtic along with Rajon Rondo..I feel so angry and sad at the same time..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lmao at people thinkin the Celtics just traded away the title.

The Celtics were 33-10 without Perk -- thats .767, better than their overall winning percentage this season. The Celtics are still a favorite without Perk. Don't overrate his impact now. So the Celtics are like that 33-10 team that beat the Heat twice, Hawks twice, Bulls twice Spurs, Magic, Jazz, etc., but with Jeff Green.

As long as the Celtics get either Murphy or Dalembert this is a good trade. 

Sad to see Perk go though. Really sad to see him work that hard and just get traded like that -- it really is a business. I hope the Celtics can still stay collected, but I think in a week or two once the Celtics fill out the roster (Murphy + wing) they'll have a better roster.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Lmao at people thinkin the Celtics just traded away the title.
> 
> The Celtics were 33-10 without Perk -- thats .767, better than their overall winning percentage this season. The Celtics are still a favorite without Perk. Don't overrate his impact now. So the Celtics are like that 33-10 team that beat the Heat twice, Hawks twice, Bulls twice Spurs, Magic, Jazz, etc., but with Jeff Green.
> 
> ...


they're still a contender but they really hurt their chances. if they face the lakers again, they'll have to do it without a wing defender (like posey or tony allen), and now they don't really have anyone to put on bynum. they don't have a size advantage over miami now too, but rondo could at least shred miami to pieces.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Lmao at people thinkin the Celtics just traded away the title.
> 
> The Celtics were 33-10 without Perk -- thats .767, better than their overall winning percentage this season. The Celtics are still a favorite without Perk. Don't overrate his impact now. So the Celtics are like that 33-10 team that beat the Heat twice, Hawks twice, Bulls twice Spurs, Magic, Jazz, etc., but with Jeff Green.
> 
> ...


Dalembert could work, but it is still a pretty massive downgrade from Perk. And I don't think adding Jeff Green is enough to balance that out.

I think the stars seem to be aligning for the Spurs this year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

LamarButler said:


> Lmao at people thinkin the Celtics just traded away the title.
> 
> The Celtics were 33-10 without Perk -- thats .767, better than their overall winning percentage this season. The Celtics are still a favorite without Perk. Don't overrate his impact now.


tell that to doc rivers - he claims having a healthy Perkins would have made the difference last year


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Lmao at people thinkin the Celtics just traded away the title.
> 
> The Celtics were 33-10 without Perk -- thats .767, better than their overall winning percentage this season. The Celtics are still a favorite without Perk. Don't overrate his impact now. So the Celtics are like that 33-10 team that beat the Heat twice, Hawks twice, Bulls twice Spurs, Magic, Jazz, etc., but with Jeff Green.
> 
> ...


33-10, yeah. And that is all in the regular season without him. It's all about the playoffs or finals where it can impact a lot more.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The thing is...we gave Erden, Harangody, and Daniels away for nothing...

That could have easily fetched Tony Parker or possibly Courtney Lee

Smh - firedannyainge.com will be up and running soon


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Celtics are done.

They'll go deep into the playoffs (because they're the Celtics), but they were the favorites to win the title.

They're not winning the title anymore. 

Stupid trade, and I say this as somebody who understands what Green brings to the Celtics.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I've always thought the Celtics were not just good because of the talent on that team but because those guys, more than anyone else in the league, played for each other and wanted to win as a team. Hearing Rondo talk about it, and reading around how well liked each of those guys was...confuses me. What is Ainge thinking?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Marcus13 said:


> The thing is...we gave Erden, Harangody, and Daniels away for nothing...


yeah this secondary stuff was more head shaking - I can see what they were trying to do with Perkins, dont agree with it but understand it

but they were getting minutes out of Erden and they pissed him away for a 2nd rounder? even as they're down-grading their center position from Perk to Kristic? pure wtf


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

edabomb said:


> Dalembert could work, but it is still a pretty massive downgrade from Perk. And I don't think adding Jeff Green is enough to balance that out.
> 
> I think the stars seem to be aligning for the Spurs this year.


Oddly enough it's the Spurs & Heat that Boston is preparing itself for. Green helps them against those two squads more than Perkins.



e-monk said:


> tell that to doc rivers - he claims having a healthy Perkins would have made the difference last year


Boston only needs to worry about LA if/when they get to the finals. And if they arrived there with a broken down Pierce they'd have no chance anyway. Orlando doesn't worry me, Miami does. Because they're the second best team in the East and the team with the best chance of beating Boston in a seven game series.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

has shaq found the fountain of youth during rehab? other wise i dont understand any of these trades.

but the c's did have a something like 33-10 record while perk was out, so they are not going to suck that much now. playoffs will be interesting though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Celtics needed a little bit of offense to take the pressure off the old guys. And they got some D too.
Kristic is a good player and can hit an open jumper. It might let Pierce post up a bit more.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a poor man's version of a Bynum-Melo trade. Proven championship-caliber team trading a defensive big for a more offensively talented forward. I believe Jeff Green is the more talented player, but the size and defense of the Celtics is what gave them the advantage over the Heat, and now it seems they are attempting to play Heat-style despite going 3-0 against them so far.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The problem is that the reason they've gone 3-0 against Miami is that they've willingly sacrificed Pierce to contain LBJ. That strategy is problematic in a seven game series if they hope to win a title after. Boston's been after another SF all year long to help them out in that regard. Ultimately the cost was Perkins, but Boston got a Clippers #1 in the bargain. I'll take it. They don't get to play for a title unless they beat Miami, and they wouldn't have won the title if their go-to scorer was broken down by the time they got to the finals.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> The problem is that the reason they've gone 3-0 against Miami is that they've willingly sacrificed Pierce to contain LBJ. That strategy is problematic in a seven game series if they hope to win a title after. Boston's been after another SF all year long to help them out in that regard. Ultimately the cost was Perkins, but Boston got a Clippers #1 in the bargain. I'll take it. *They don't get to play for a title unless they beat Miami, and they wouldn't have won the title if their go-to scorer was broken down by the time they got to the finals.*


*
*

Why do people not read threads lol They have made you say this about 20 times already. And I agree with you. This is not only a trade for the long run but to save the older guys minutes so they can be fresher for the playoffs and for Pierce not to show up to the finals in a wheel chair.
They also get something rather than having Perkins walk on them at the end of the regular season. Kind of reminds me of T.Ariza for the Lakers. They offered him a deal, he said, no let's test free agency in comes the replacement.
They also get a 1st rounder out of it, the Clippers 1st rounder, that is golden. I would of liked to see Perkins stay for another playoff run but truth is, the Celtics needed some younger talent on that team so Perkins got sacrificed.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

This trade does nothing for the Celtics against Miami except open up the paint and give Wade and LeBron better finishing opportunities. The Celtics are cooked.

And if you think Troy Murphy is going to come in and be useful, think again.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> This trade does nothing for the Celtics against Miami except open up the paint and give Wade and LeBron better finishing opportunities. The Celtics are cooked.


It saves Pierce from having to guard LeBron 40-45 minutes a game. And forces Wade to spend time covering Pierce when Pierce & Green are on the wings.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I bet Perkins' agent likes this trade. He'll probably end up getting his forty or fifty million this offseason, almost certainly he'll get significantly more than he would have otherwise.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, the Thunder will pay heavily to keep him there. This was the best possible result for him, financially speaking.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> It saves Pierce from having to guard LeBron 40-45 minutes a game. And forces Wade to spend time covering Pierce when Pierce & Green are on the wings.


That is not worth the gamble of opening up the paint. Now they are just asking for Wade, LeBron, or both to go nuts against them. I doubt they'll be able to control the tempo as easily too. Shaq has played well at times this season, but I wouldn't bet on him being a full time player.

And are they even going to be able to keep Green after this season?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> It saves Pierce from having to guard LeBron 40-45 minutes a game. And forces Wade to spend time covering Pierce when Pierce & Green are on the wings.


I would have rather gone after two bench players at less of a price than picking up a supersub this way. I get the reasoning behind the trade, but Perk was one of those guys I was invested in. I don't think I'm going to be completely logical about this trade at any point, and Jeff Green's going to have to win the Finals MVP for me not to hate him.................I'm off to buy a Perkins OKC shirt.............


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> That is not worth the gamble of opening up the paint. Now they are just asking for Wade, LeBron, or both to go nuts against them.


Doubtful. Boston improved their defense on the perimeter and basically put Wade into the position that Pierce was going to be in. Ultimately if they survived Miami with a banged up Pierce (and he's already banged up from the lack of depth at the 3) they couldn't win a title anyway. They needed another player capable of playing the 3. They rolled the dice on a deal that improved their odds of getting past the Heat this year and left them with future flexibility rather than overpaying for Battier. 

I've said that I'm agnostic on the deal, but I certainly understand why they did it. It doesn't hurt them against the Heat, it hurts them if they face the Lakers in the finals, but they'll cross that bridge when they come to it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Lmao at people thinkin the Celtics just traded away the title.
> 
> The Celtics were 33-10 without Perk -- thats .767, better than their overall winning percentage this season. The Celtics are still a favorite without Perk. Don't overrate his impact now. So the Celtics are like that 33-10 team that beat the Heat twice, Hawks twice, Bulls twice Spurs, Magic, Jazz, etc., but with Jeff Green.
> 
> ...


Dalembert I could live with. If Murphy's our one and only big man addition, lolfail.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

All this talk of Boston improving the perimeter defense is useless in a league where it is impossible to play perimeter defense. You can spin it any way you want but it's not Pierce that was slowing down Lebron it was the entire defense, which isn't going to be as good without Perk. Do you honestly think Jeff Green is going to do a decent job on Lebron..nobody in the league can guard him on the perimeter so don't worry about him or Wade out there. The focus should be on the interior defense and stopping Wade and Lebron from getting layups all game, something Perk was really good at. I'm not ruling out that the interior defense won't be as good but this still seems like a pointless trade, I mean didn't the Celtics beat the Cavs last year too and almost won the finals.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> That is not worth the gamble of opening up the paint. Now they are just asking for Wade, LeBron, or both to go nuts against them. I doubt they'll be able to control the tempo as easily too. Shaq has played well at times this season, but I wouldn't bet on him being a full time player.


In addition to gambling on opening the paint and relying on the ancient and hobbled O'Neals they are also risking their chemistry. The Celtics were pissed that this happened and rightfully so since they're a championship favorite with the best record in the East along with the best chemistry and the best defensive frontcourt in the league. Its a gamble to think that Green/Krstic will be able to rival what Perkins/Nate brought to that ballclub. And no more Shrek and Donkey jokes!!



> And are they even going to be able to keep Green after this season?


Yea thats an interesting question . What if Toronto or some other team throws the young tweener a sizable contract? Then there's the upcoming CBA as well.

All in all this seems like a panic move thats on track to costing Boston's arguably last favored shot at a title for the KG-era and to me Green isn't a sure-fire prospect...whom they could very well lose anyway. But I guess time will tell all and it wasn't too long ago that the athleticism of the Hawks took the Celtics to 7 games. And the Celtics did need a back-up forward especially as the season further takes a toll on Pierce and KG.

At least the ESPN Celtics miniseries will have some new drama.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I honestly don't think Jeff Green is "that" good. He's okay, but coming off the bench behind Pierce and playing 15-20 minutes, it's meh. I would have rather got Shane Battier than him. Green seems like the kind of a guy who shrinks when it matters.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

HKF said:


> I honestly don't think Jeff Green is "that" good. He's okay, but coming off the bench behind Pierce and playing 15-20 minutes, it's meh. I would have rather got Shane Battier than him. Green seems like the kind of a guy who shrinks when it matters.


The same Jeff Green who you called better than all-star Russell Westbrook two years ago?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> All this talk of Boston improving the perimeter defense is useless in a league where it is impossible to play perimeter defense. You can spin it any way you want but it's not Pierce that was slowing down Lebron it was the entire defense, which isn't going to be as good without Perk.


Except that it starts with the defender containing the perimeter scorer, and Boston has been sacrificing Pierce in their wins against the Heat this year. They desperately needed someone to take some of that burden off Pierce. It didn't need to be Ron Artest, it just had to be someone that could give them 16-18 minutes at the 3 and hit wide open shots. That's it. They don't need an all-star or an all-NBA defender. Just a guy to body up James a little and spare Pierce the burden of doing that 40+ minutes a night in the postseason. As an added bonus Boston gets to grind Wade down on the other end of the floor. His unappetizing options are going to be chasing Ray around screens, getting posted up by Pierce, or chasing Rondo around the floor. 



Pump Bacon said:


> In addition to gambling on opening the paint and relying on the ancient and hobbled O'Neals they are also risking their chemistry. The Celtics were pissed that this happened and rightfully so since they're a championship favorite with the best record in the East along with the best chemistry and the best defensive frontcourt in the league. Its a gamble to think that Green/Krstic will be able to rival what Perkins/Nate brought to that ballclub.


They're clearly hoping that a few of the centers get bought out, and that they can plug the hole with someone like Godzylla or Dam Sam. Yes, it's a big gamble, but they have improved their odds against Miami while giving themselves the assets to bid on the next disgruntled superstar this summer. 




Pump Bacon said:


> What if Toronto or some other team throws the young tweener a sizable contract? Then there's the upcoming CBA as well.


I don't think this is as problematic as you're making it out to be. The market for undersized 4s tends to be pretty limited, and by having two of them Boston's probably driving down Green's market price.



HKF said:


> I honestly don't think Jeff Green is "that" good. He's okay, but coming off the bench behind Pierce and playing 15-20 minutes, it's meh. I would have rather got Shane Battier than him. Green seems like the kind of a guy who shrinks when it matters.


I don't expect him to be on the floor when it matters. He's middle of the game fodder. Boston has been closing games this year with Davis at the 5, I expect that to continue for the duration.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> The problem is that the reason they've gone 3-0 against Miami is that they've willingly sacrificed Pierce to contain LBJ. That strategy is problematic in a seven game series if they hope to win a title after. Boston's been after another SF all year long to help them out in that regard. Ultimately the cost was Perkins, but Boston got a Clippers #1 in the bargain. I'll take it. They don't get to play for a title unless they beat Miami, and they wouldn't have won the title if their go-to scorer was broken down by the time they got to the finals.


From what I saw last night, Miami isn't getting past Chicago.

One game doesn't make a prediction, I know. But preparing for certain teams in the playoffs right at the trading deadline is risky stuff.

What if Boston faces Chicago in the conference finals, and then the Lakers in the finals should they get past Chicago?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I don't like this trade if I am a Boston fan.

I do know why they did it, but its a risky move.

The big thing for them is the cap space they are saving in future years. We'll have to wait and see on that part of it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron said:


> From what I saw last night, Miami isn't getting past Chicago.
> 
> One game doesn't make a prediction, I know. But preparing for certain teams in the playoffs right at the trading deadline is risky stuff.
> 
> What if Boston faces Chicago in the conference finals, and then the Lakers in the finals should they get past Chicago?


Chicago won't scare me in a seven game series until they can find themselves a 2/3 that's capable of scoring on Lindsey Lohan. They have a pretty good post scorer, who's 6'8", so Davis can handle him. LA would be the only team that would worry me, but that's for the finals, and they need to get there first. I would have preferred a deal for Shane Battier, but I can understand this trade a gambit to lengthen the window by another three years.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's Celtics homer Bill Simmons' grades on these trades, loyalty in the NBA, and laundry:



> *OKLAHOMA CITY: B-plus
> *
> 
> I'm proud of my man Sam Presti: He stared at the Western landscape, stared at it some more, stared at it some more … and then it dawned on him. We could make the Finals if we got some size and scoring off the bench. So he flipped some assets (Jeff Green and the rights to a future Clippers first-round pick) and ended up with a playoff-proven center (Kendrick Perkins) and a streaky bench scorer (Nate Robinson, who absolutely murdered the Celtics this season, but whatever). Flipping Green for Perkins helped the Zombies in two ways: Now James Harden can play (they need to find out whether he's good once and for all), and everyone falls into his natural position now. A front line of Serge Ibaka, Kevin Durant and Green always felt undersized, especially on those nights when a physical low-post player like Zach Randolph was ripping them to shreds. No more. Ibaka, Durant and Perkins? Yikes.
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lol what a bunch of fluff.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Couldn't we have traded Perk and Nate to Houston, for Battier and Brooks? I don't see many reasons for Houston not doing that, Nate's better than Dragic, Perk is about a gazillion times better than Thabeet, on a team that needs a center as bad as anyone. Then hopefully flip Brooks elsewhere for a big, and keep Erden too. We're still saving money.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Chicago won't scare me in a seven game series until they can find themselves a 2/3 that's capable of scoring on Lindsey Lohan. They have a pretty good post scorer, who's 6'8", so Davis can handle him. LA would be the only team that would worry me, but that's for the finals, and they need to get there first. I would have preferred a deal for Shane Battier, but I can understand this trade a gambit to lengthen the window by another three years.


But what about a sober Lindsey Lohan?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> From what I saw last night, Miami isn't getting past Chicago.


Considering the sample size for Bulls-Heat is basically one game in chicago, I'm not sure you can draw many predictions. I mean they play again in Miami in a week. What if they lose that one by 20?

As a Miami fan I'm not that worried about Chicago. Maybe I should be. But I watched Lebron beat the Bulls pretty easily last year with less talent and worse coaching--I just can't see the Bulls beating the Heat in a 7 game series if Lebron is healthy. Even if Miller and Haslem are both still out. If they're healthy then I don't know that it would go past 6 games, because the matchups are all pretty favorable for the Heat, and I think they showed last night that if they want to turn off Derrick Rose they can put Lebron on him in key moments and make his life hell. If they had had Miller last night Wade could have stayed with Bogans/Brewer and you could have put Miller on Deng which is a good matchup both ways for the Heat, and would help their rebounding(miller is a really good rebounder). Getting Haslem back would mean that on nights when Bosh is playing like a dummy, you can put Haslem in and get those same Js with more defense and rebounding.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and maybe Ainge traded Perk to the Thunder so that the Thunder could knock the Lakers out early, and then the Celtics could end up playing the Spurs or Thunder instead? Maybe they are secret Celtic agents sent to destroy?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Oh and maybe Ainge traded Perk to the Thunder so that the Thunder could knock the Lakers out early, and then the Celtics could end up playing the Spurs or Thunder instead? Maybe they are secret Celtic agents sent to destroy?


I sure hope this response is tongue-in-cheek for you; otherwise, I would be concerned about your thinking patterns.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is Perk playing tonight? Looking forward to seeing how that Ibaka/Perkins front court works out, especially against Dwight.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> I sure hope this response is tongue-in-cheek for you; otherwise, I would be concerned about your thinking patterns.


No I actually do believe that Danny Ainge has dispatched Perkins and Nate Robinson A-Team style to bring down the western conference, all the while disavowing any knowledge of their wrongdoings. 

My though patterns look like this:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Considering the sample size for Bulls-Heat is basically one game in chicago, I'm not sure you can draw many predictions. I mean they play again in Miami in a week. What if they lose that one by 20?
> 
> As a Miami fan I'm not that worried about Chicago. Maybe I should be. But I watched Lebron beat the Bulls pretty easily last year with less talent and worse coaching--I just can't see the Bulls beating the Heat in a 7 game series if Lebron is healthy. Even if Miller and Haslem are both still out. If they're healthy then I don't know that it would go past 6 games, because the matchups are all pretty favorable for the Heat, and I think they showed last night that if they want to turn off Derrick Rose they can put Lebron on him in key moments and make his life hell. If they had had Miller last night Wade could have stayed with Bogans/Brewer and you could have put Miller on Deng which is a good matchup both ways for the Heat, and would help their rebounding(miller is a really good rebounder). Getting Haslem back would mean that on nights when Bosh is playing like a dummy, you can put Haslem in and get those same Js with more defense and rebounding.


Lebron had less talent and worse coaching but do you remember how those Bulls teams looked like? Taj was a rookie and was getting his first playoff experience and obviously struggled, Kirk Hinrich was the SG and he was constantly bricking up shots, the bench consisted of Flip Murray, Brad Miller, and James Johnson. Now you have Gibson moved to the bench, Korver, Watson, Brewer, Asik, and Thomas on there as well. Upgraded Gibson to Boozer in the lineup and Deng, Rose, and Noah are all much more improved. Also we have much, much better coaching. 

And Deng would defend Lebron and Rose would get Miller in that sort of matchup. 

The Heat struggle against great PG's and teams with size down low. Boozer and Noah are among the best rebounders in the league and Rose doesn't always go 9-24 shooting. The Bulls were coming off the 2nd of a back to back and looked dead and Noah isn't himself yet on offense and defense so I also have excuses like "Bosh will never go 1-18 again" or "Miller/UD was hurt."


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Thunder got a steal there with that trade.

The only issue I have is of their 5 starters only 2 can score. And neither can Collison. 

Westbrook Durant and Harden are their only scorers. Maynor or Nate will only get limited minutes as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Lebron had less talent and worse coaching but do you remember how those Bulls teams looked like? Taj was a rookie and was getting his first playoff experience and obviously struggled, Kirk Hinrich was the SG and he was constantly bricking up shots, the bench consisted of Flip Murray, Brad Miller, and James Johnson. Now you have Gibson moved to the bench, Korver, Watson, Brewer, Asik, and Thomas on there as well. Upgraded Gibson to Boozer in the lineup and Deng, Rose, and Noah are all much more improved. Also we have much, much better coaching.
> 
> And Deng would defend Lebron and Rose would get Miller in that sort of matchup.
> 
> The Heat struggle against great PG's and teams with size down low. Boozer and Noah are among the best rebounders in the league and Rose doesn't always go 9-24 shooting. The Bulls were coming off the 2nd of a back to back and looked dead and Noah isn't himself yet on offense and defense so I also have excuses like "Bosh will never go 1-18 again" or "Miller/UD was hurt."


Just sayin' congrats you guys have won two close games at home. And only one of them was against the full big three. It's a small sample size. Neither win was convincing. Either team can take what they want out of that. No disrespect intended.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

hroz said:


> WOW Thunder got a steal there with that trade.
> 
> The only issue I have is of their 5 starters only 2 can score. And neither can Collison.
> 
> Westbrook Durant and Harden are their only scorers. Maynor or Nate will only get limited minutes as well.


harden can score, ibaka should be able to score 15ppg with his increased role.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I really like this trade if I'm a Thunder fan. I can see the logic in why Boston would do this, but I would be pissed if I was a Celtics fan. Perk is the only player in the leauge that can guard Dwight straight up, and he gives the Lakers' bigs problems. He's an underrated player and the Thunder should be happy to have him.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Just sayin' congrats you guys have won two close games at home. And only one of them was against the full big three. It's a small sample size. Neither win was convincing. Either team can take what they want out of that. No disrespect intended.


I agree, I see the Heat as a threat to the Bulls, but I also think the Heat should look out for us. Well I prefer that they don't so that we stay under the radar


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well so much for Boston's claim that Perkins would of won them the championship last year. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6162573&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines

Perkins out two to three weeks with a sprained knee



> Kendrick Perkins is expected to miss two to three weeks with a sprained left knee.
> Perkins, who can be a free agent this summer, was unable to agree to an extension with the Celtics, who dealt him to the Thunder at the trade deadline for starters Jeff Green and Nenad Krstic. Guard Nate Robinson also came over to Oklahoma City, which sent the Celtics a 2012 first-round draft pick and cash.
> The day before the deadline, Celtics GM Danny Ainge said Perkins would miss at least a week after spraining the medial collateral ligament in his left knee in Tuesday's game against the Golden State Warriors.
> "I believe in our medical team," Thunder coach Scott Brooks told The Oklahoman on Saturday. "If they feel it's two to three weeks then I'm comfortable with that. I just want to know when he comes back he's ready to play at the level that he's able to play at."


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well so much for Boston's claim that Perkins would of won them the championship last year. :laugh:


He really might have, Boston's inability to keep the Lakers off the boards is what killed them in game 7, it wasn't like any of the Lakers went on an offensive barrage to bring them back.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> He really might have, Boston's inability to keep the Lakers off the boards is what killed them in game 7, it wasn't like any of the Lakers went on an offensive barrage to bring them back.


Boston's inability to score is what killed them more than anything else. That lack of rebounding got them a 13 point 3rd quarter lead. Ray Starks should of won Finals MVP for the Lakers.

Anyways my point is the team traded away a guy who supposedly makes or breaks a championship for a backup forward.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think sheed filled in pretty well for kendrick. and also to use that as an excuse/crutch. they had kendrick healthy for 6 out of the 7 games, while bynum wasn't even healthy since the OKC series. two can play the "what ifs" game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i think sheed filled in pretty well for kendrick. and also to use that as an excuse/crutch. they had kendrick healthy for 6 out of the 7 games, while bynum wasn't even healthy since the OKC series. two can play the "what ifs" game.


Stop speaking logically.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Boston's inability to score is what killed them more than anything else. That lack of rebounding got them a 13 point 3rd quarter lead. Ray Starks should of won Finals MVP for the Lakers.
> 
> Anyways my point is the team traded away a guy who supposedly makes or breaks a championship for a backup forward.


Every game in the 2010 Finals was won by the team who corralled the most rebounds, and the Celtics were out-rebounded by 26 over games 6 and 7(the ones Perkins was injured for) after beating the Lakers on the boards by 11 in games 4 and 5. Sometimes it's as simple as the battle of the boards, and if you don't think the Celtics biggest, most rugged player would have had an impact in the rebounding column then I simply don't agree with you. I'm not saying the C's definitely would have won the title if Perkins stayed healthy, but him going down is what caused them to lose it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

afobisme said:


> i think sheed filled in pretty well for kendrick. and also to use that as an excuse/crutch. they had kendrick healthy for 6 out of the 7 games, while bynum wasn't even healthy since the OKC series. two can play the "what ifs" game.


Andrew Bynum is chronically injured, he's missed a large chunk of every season because of his knees since he was nineteen, that's like saying the Blazers would have challenged for the title this year if Oden had stayed healthy. There's a difference between a guy who's largely reliable blowing out his knee and a guy who's always hurt playing hurt.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i think sheed filled in pretty well for kendrick. and also to use that as an excuse/crutch. they had kendrick healthy for 6 out of the 7 games, while bynum wasn't even healthy since the OKC series. two can play the "what ifs" game.


Perkins went down in the first half of the first quarter of game six when Fat Andy Bynum sat on him and broke him. Which is one reason the Lakers had as many offensive rebounds in the last two games as they did in the first five. But, Boston obviously doesn't believe that LA's making the finals again so they're shifting focus to Miami & San Antonio.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Every game in the 2010 Finals was won by the team who corralled the most rebounds, and the Celtics were out-rebounded by 26 over games 6 and 7(the ones Perkins was injured for) after beating the Lakers on the boards by 11 in games 4 and 5. Sometimes it's as simple as the battle of the boards, and if you don't think the Celtics biggest, most rugged player would have had an impact in the rebounding column then I simply don't agree with you. I'm not saying the C's definitely would have won the title if Perkins stayed healthy, but him going down is what caused them to lose it.


So you feel Boston can't beat LA without Perkins, Ainge obviously disagrees with you. Either that or you are admitting Boston won't beat LA this year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Perkins went down in the first half of the first quarter of game six when Fat Andy Bynum sat on him and broke him. Which is one reason the Lakers had as many offensive rebounds in the last two games as they did in the first five. But, Boston obviously doesn't believe that LA's making the finals again so they're shifting focus to Miami & San Antonio.


Just like Phoenix and Dallas were coming out the West last year right munro?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you feel Boston can't beat LA without Perkins, Ainge obviously disagrees with you. Either that or you are admitting Boston won't beat LA this year.


I think that trading Perkins seriously hurts the Celtics against the Lakers, who I think are going to wind up being the team that comes out of the West this year. I've been against the Perk trade since it happened, read my past posts. However, if Shaq was on the Celtics last year the Perk injury wouldn't have been such a serious issue, it isn't a one-to-one comparison.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I have no idea why I'm being affixed with Phoenix as I don't care about them one way or the other. I do admit to rooting for Jason Kidd, as he's one of my all time favourite players. I rooted for him and the Nets in '02 even though I knew they had no chance and I rooted for him last year with the hope that Mavs had finally added the pieces necessary to give him a shot at a title. And I'll be rooting for him this year in hopes that he finally gets his ring while he still matters. I really don't want to see him have to go the Gary Payton route.

And Boston is pretty openly betting that Orlando and LA aren't their competition this year, because if that's what they believed they wouldn't have jiggered their roster to improve their odds against Miami, San Antonio and even Dallas.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> I have no idea why I'm being affixed with Phoenix as I don't care about them one way or the other. I do admit to rooting for Jason Kidd, as he's one of my all time favourite players. I rooted for him and the Nets in '02 even though I knew they had no chance and I rooted for him last year with the hope that Mavs had finally added the pieces necessary to give him a shot at a title. And I'll be rooting for him this year in hopes that he finally gets his ring while he still matters. I really don't want to see him have to go the Gary Payton route.
> 
> And Boston is pretty openly betting that Orlando and LA aren't their competition this year, because if that's what they believed they wouldn't have jiggered their roster to improve their odds against Miami, San Antonio and even Dallas.


Sorry, no matter what you tell me it won't convince me that ainge really expects San antonio to come out of the west to the point where he would make a trade to prepare for them. You can tell me they are worried about Miami but ainge isn't that dumb. 

My question is what happens if it's a rematch now? You saying boston has only a slim chance?

I don't see how trading Perkins helps against Dallas either, who has one of the best offensive rebounders in the league at center.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that I've said from the beginning of the thread that the trade hurts them with regards LA & Orlando, but Ainge is obviously gambling on Superman v.11 being a lot like LeBron v.10 (i.e. with one foot out the door as he looks around at that roster and realises that Otis has tied up _$100 million_ in cap space in Gilbert Gunn and Turkeyglue) and someone knocking off LA in the west. 

I've also said that I don't love the trade, I simply don't hate it. Much like Bogg I would have preferred a Houston deal for Battier & Brooks, but I certainly understand why they went this route rather than that one; a Battier trade was a one and done deal, they do it they have one shot to win. This way they have a shot at lengthening their window another year or two. I still would have preferred a Battier deal, though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shocker! IMO Perkins was the most important anchor to the Celtics. He did all the dirty work, he was the enforcer, the muscle behind all the talking the other Celtics do on the court. No way in hell does Jeff Green fill the shoes of Perkins. And I'm actually a big Green supporter. Right now the East is wide open, Orlando, Chicago, Miami, and Boston are all a toss up. No favorites anymore.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How does getting rid of Perkins help the Celtics against Miami? I honestly still have no idea what they are doing.

Who would you rather have coming to show on a 1/5 pick and roll against Wade or Lebron...Shaq or Perkins? Jeff Green can't guard either of Miami's forwards. The big advantage the Celtics have on the Heat is their big fat asses. Big Baby, Perkins, and Shaq. They're running a risky game now because if Shaq isn't 100 percent you're down to just one fat ass in Big Baby, who might be able to be checked out by Haslem.

It will be funny if Shaq ends up being the reason the Heat lose this year since they could have had him this summer if they wanted.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> How does getting rid of Perkins help the Celtics against Miami? I honestly still have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Who would you rather have coming to show on a 1/5 pick and roll against Wade or Lebron...Shaq or Perkins? Jeff Green can't guard either of Miami's forwards. The big advantage the Celtics have on the Heat is their big fat asses. Big Baby, Perkins, and Shaq. They're running a risky game now because if Shaq isn't 100 percent you're down to just one fat ass in Big Baby, who might be able to be checked out by Haslem.
> 
> It will be funny if Shaq ends up being the reason the Heat lose this year since they could have had him this summer if they wanted.


I really doubt Miami was worried about guarding Perkins fat ass.

Honestly if Shaq and JO are healthy Boston will barely miss Perkins. Of course that's like Portland counting on Oden and Camby to be healthy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I really doubt Miami was worried about guarding Perkins fat ass.


They were worried about boxing his fat ass out though. He and Big Baby were killing them in the last game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

To me it really seems like Boston is not worried about LA this year. They are more focused on making it out the East this year with home court advantage throughout the playoffs. I still feel that the Boston with home court advantage throughout is the team to beat this year. Boston banking on the O'neals to be healthy in the playoffs is the same as the Lakers banking on Bynums knees.
I just don't see the Lakers winning this year if they have to fight uphill and beat 3 teams with home court advantage. They need to atleast have the 2 seed in the West.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> How does getting rid of Perkins help the Celtics against Miami? I honestly still have no idea what they are doing.


If Boston did nothing, even if they managed to beat Miami, they were done. Seven games of spending 40+ minutes a night covering LeBron would have finished Pierce as a useful player this year. As complex as some of you are trying to make this, it's pretty simple. Boston needed a big 3 to take that pressure of Pierce in a seven game series with Miami. The Heat can't hurt Boston inside the way Orlando or LA can, so the loss of Perkins wouldn't be felt as strongly in a Miami series, and the matchup problems that they can now cause the Heat will go further to minimising the absence in a Miami series.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Boston had to get another three. Question is whether or not this is the right move. Really seems to me that Boston did this trade for that Clipper pick instead of Green. Battier would have been the best move for the short term, especially since you could have kept Perkins. They just didn't like the price tag.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> Boston had to get another three. Question is whether or not this is the right move. Really seems to me that Boston did this trade for that Clipper pick instead of Green. Battier would have been the best move for the short term, especially since you could have kept Perkins. They just didn't like the price tag.


Well, yes, indirectly. If they'd given Perkins the market rate this was their last run at the cup. Re-signing Garnett next summer, combined with Rondo, Perkins and Pierce would have locked them in with a declining core and no way out. The first mattered to them in the sense that it's going to be a valuable trade chip once the new CBA is signed and teams with stars on their way out the door start dealing them. They're gambling that they can win this year, and add enough in trade to lengthen their window by another year or two.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If the rationale behind this move is that the Celtics aren't banking on the Lakers coming out of the west then it was a stupid move. Who is going to eliminate the Lakers in the west? San Antonio has had a good regular season but they can't match up with our size and Kobe is clearly the best player in the series. Dallas? Come on now, anyone pretending like they're getting it done in the postseason is kidding themselves. OKC? They're damn good, but Durant still can't score on us with any kind of efficiency.

I'm not screaming that the Lakers are the only contender and will absolutely win the title, but I'm a helluva lot more worried about Boston/Miami then I am about anyone if the west.

I'm happy as a Lakers fan. Perkins is one the of best low post anchors in the leauge, and taking that out of the equation makes me feel a lot better about going round three in Beantown.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Y! Sports: Kendrick Perkins' contract extension with OKC worth nearly $35 million over four years.


WojYahooNBA


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> WojYahooNBA


Isn't that a pretty close to what the Celtics offered him or more? I dont remember what the initial offer was. Anyone know?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought so too but I went back to the thread where he rejected it.




> Kendrick Perkins told CSNNE.com on Monday that Boston's extension offer made to him was for four years around $22 million.
> 
> An earlier report by the Boston Herald cited two unnamed sources that indicated Perkins turned down a contract extension that was for four years and worth slightly less than $30 million.
> 
> "That wasn't it. They offered me four years, but it was closer to like $22 million," Perkins said. "You talking four years, $30 million! Shoot, that's different. That's a big difference."


http://www.necn.com/02/07/11/Perkin...anding_sports.html?blockID=406068&feedID=3352


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

There are conflicting reports about what Boston offered. Initially it was reported as a five year deal for around $30 million, but Perkins claimed it was four years and under $25 million.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Perk gets 8/8 and continues to be a top-3 defensive C in the league, he's worth $8m+ per season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They must be really confident that his knees will hold up. Considering he is about to miss 2-3 weeks, the timing of this deal is odd. I guess they are trying to make him feel welcome there.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Perk gets 8/8 and continues to be a top-3 defensive C in the league, he's worth $8m+ per season.


Exactly - people are acting like its some outrageous price tag, but in comparison to what other big guys in this league are getting, it's in line


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

HB said:


> They must be really confident that his knees will hold up. Considering he is about to miss 2-3 weeks, the timing of this deal is odd. I guess they are trying to make him feel welcome there.


Well he was pretty emotional when he heard the news of the trade, there were reports that he was basically crying all day. 

Seems like a good deal for OKC. You could make the argument that now is the best time to throw a deal at Perkins since his injury affected his value and he likely wasn't going to find a better combination of both team and contract anywhere else anyway. 

Ibaka, Perkins, and even Durant is going to be one hell of a trio to face against near the paint. But time will tell if Perkins can stay mostly healthy and whether or not Ibaka can further escalate his game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pump Bacon said:


> Ibaka, Perkins, and even Durant is going to be one hell of a trio to face against near the paint. But time will tell if Perkins can stay mostly healthy and whether or not Ibaka can further escalate his game.


The odds are pretty good his knee will hold up, from what I've heard. He did a fantastic job of rehabbing and healed ahead of schedule, and his latest injury is just a mild sprain of his other knee, the repaired one hasn't had issues. He may need to play with a brace, but he was never particularly quick or athletic, his defense was based almost entirely on strength and technique.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Perk gets 8/8 and continues to be a top-3 defensive C in the league, he's worth $8m+ per season.


Yeah, in Boston it was just a matter of poor timing. The re-signing would have locked them into Rondo & Perkins as their core, so they decided to take a big gamble that improved their odds against the Heat and has the ability to extend their window if they make use of that pick in trade next year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> so they decided to take a big gamble that improved their odds against the Heat and has the ability to extend their window if they make use of that pick in trade next year.


Why did they think the team they had was having any problems at all with the Heat? They probably won't even play the Heat in the playoffs at this rate. They'll be playing the Bulls or Magic, and then the Lakers in the finals.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Unless you expect the Heat to get knocked out in the second round, I don't see how they avoid Miami, and the strategy they've used against Miami so far wouldn't work for them in a seven game series. They let Pierce get beat up 40+ minutes a game for seven games and Pierce wouldn't have anything left for the finals anyway. Now they have a big 3 to body up LBJ for 15 minutes a game and take that pressure off Pierce. 

Will it hurt them if LA makes the finals? Yes. But that second is less certain than a Miami/Boston matchup in the ECF. If they're able to land another cornerstone player after the new CBA is signed there isn't even a question that this was a home run.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HB said:


> They must be really confident that his knees will hold up. Considering he is about to miss 2-3 weeks, the timing of this deal is odd. I guess they are trying to make him feel welcome there.


The 2-3 weeks is being cautious more than anything. Obviously they had their physical to finalize the trade. Boston also gave OKC the access to the MRI on the knee that had surgery, and the current injury is a mild sprain that he could be playing on right now. They feel like he is in good shape and that's why they extended him. 

Could he get hurt again? Absolutely. But given that this is a team that accepted a Tyson Chandler trade, then later vetoed it because they didn't like the physical, I'm confident that aren't afraid to voice something they don't like. They're making an informed decision, and that's all anyone can ask really.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Pump Bacon said:


> Well he was pretty emotional when he heard the news of the trade, there were reports that he was basically crying all day.


Perkins loved his Boston teammates. You could tell on the court, and you could tell in the reaction of those guys when he got traded. 

The good news is that Presti picked up Perkins himself at the airport, and Durant was in contact with him right away. These OKC guys reached out to him and word from some of the local anchors/reporters is that Perkins has become assimilated pretty quickly. At the end of the day, he will bond with these guys, and do what he ultimately wants to do, which is win. Obviously the price was right as well. I think it's a good situation for Perkins.

Perkins talking about the reception and treatment from OKC fans/staff upon arrival: 
http://ht.ly/45UJ8


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Does KG now get the assignment to guard Dwight Howard if the Magic/Celtics meet in the playoffs ? With Perkins, Boston could single coverage Howard, and the other Celtics defenders could keep tight on the Magic shooters. This trade really opens up the East. When the Celtics had Perkins as their starter, and the O'Neals and Davis to come off the bench, they had the East wrapped up IMO. Now, it's a 4 team race to the finish of the regular season, and a battle of wills and opportunities in the playoffs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Howard has one foot out the door in Orlando, he's LBJ v.10. Boston is still going to single cover him and force him to beat them singlehandedly. He won't be able to do it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Does KG now get the assignment to guard Dwight Howard if the Magic/Celtics meet in the playoffs ? With Perkins, Boston could single coverage Howard, and the other Celtics defenders could keep tight on the Magic shooters. This trade really opens up the East. When the Celtics had Perkins as their starter, and the O'Neals and Davis to come off the bench, they had the East wrapped up IMO. Now, it's a 4 team race to the finish of the regular season, and a battle of wills and opportunities in the playoffs.


KG may get some stretches, but they are banking on SHaq being ready to go by playoff time.


----------

